# help with wood stove ideas



## jcease10 (Jan 10, 2008)

Trying to pick a few brains here....customer has a wood burning stove with a 6" stove pipe coming out of the top. They dont like the look of the pipe. They wanted ideas on how to hide it. There are iron "sleeves" that wrap around it in different designs to dress it up but other than that is there any problem with elclosing the stove to make it look like a fireplace insert? They do not have the paperwork for the stove so i dont know what the company calls for as far as how hot the stove gets, how far away from framing it has to be, etc. Just wondering if anyone has ever done this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

You cant surround a wood stove with an enclosure, if they dont like the wood stove, tell them to remove it, anything else is asking for trouble.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

Gene is right. I think min is 18" from NON COMBUSTIBLE surfaces (drywall doesn't count).

Check here: http://hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/wood_stove_clearances_installing_it_safely

For more detail, here: http://www.rumford.com/code/NFPA211OpenFP.pdf



How does one like a wood stove but not want the stove pipe? :blink:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

You could enclose the stove with firebrick/masonry, but then it would BE an insert, and a lousy one at that. Not to mention that the surfaces designed to radiate heat will just have it bounced back at them, probably shortening the life of the whole unit. Much simpler to just replace it with an insert designed for the purpose.

Some stoves have the pipe connector designed in such a way that it can be mounted to accommodate either vertical or horizontal pipe. If it's one of those, you could run straight back and then up through a chase with insulated pipe.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Get the literature. Find out the type of stove and order it.

Ponder this...If you can't enclose a stove, then what is a stove?

Isn't a stove an enclosure to have a fire in? So you can't put a piece of metal or a pot on top of it?

Next thing, you won't be able to enclose a chimney pipe.


----------



## Nailerconstruct (Jan 12, 2009)

Engine block paint. Cant go wrong. If they don't like that, then they are just crazy...


----------



## WFred (Jan 27, 2009)

> Trying to pick a few brains here....customer has a wood burning stove with a 6" stove pipe coming out of the top. They dont like the look of the pipe. They wanted ideas on how to hide it. There are iron "sleeves" that wrap around it in different designs to dress it up but other than that is there any problem with elclosing the stove to make it look like a fireplace insert? They do not have the paperwork for the stove so i dont know what the company calls for as far as how hot the stove gets, how far away from framing it has to be, etc. Just wondering if anyone has ever done this. Thanks in advance.


This may be too late to help... but, here goes. Many wood stoves require a minamum of 30" clearance to combustable materials. Also, a visual on the unit should tell you if it is a single wall (radient) or double wall (forced air) unit. I believe most if not all inserts are of the later design and require less clearance than the radient type wood stoves.. You can not enclose a single wall stove - it defeats the whole heat exchange process that it was designed to accomplish, not to mention the liability of catching the house on fire.
Could you build an enclosure to hide the flu? It would require the purchase of double or (even better) tripple wall flu pipe - not sure you can even still get tripple wall any more.
If they are big on burning real wood... they shouldn't mind the pipe. Sounds like the stove is an older unit and might need to be replaced with a more modern unit that fits their needs better, like a real insert type you could enclose per factory specs. I would try to sell them on the idea of a vent-less 99.9% efficient gas log set-up. They even come with remote control fire starters now. You can box them up to look like a real fireplace and several manufacturers sell them like that right out of the box...
I hope this helps,
Wfred


----------

